
Meet LiquidSpace: The Airbnb of Office Space - apievangelist
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/liquidspace_the_airbnb_of_office_space.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d75ba9cf594e2db%2C0
======
gruseom
Congratulations Airbnb. You're now the X of something else.

